# Towel bar over toilet paper holder



## isola96 (Nov 14, 2011)

Should a towel bar be above toilet paper holder? and yes shower is on other side of wall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok if you never hang a damp towel on that rack when your done with it.
It will get the paper wet.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 14, 2011)

Would you consider this to be ridiculous spot to put it? I think we both know the answer to this just want to make shore I'm not going crazy lol


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2011)

If it's impossible to get a good location, buy one of cute stans for the tp.


----------



## campbellsoup (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't see why you couldn't do that. I would move the towel rack slightly to the side so it's not directly above it.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is we're I put the towel bar right next to the shower 





Here is we're I was told to put it Directly above TP holder


----------

